# Sub-$400



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Not the best, but am starting to see AR platforms for less than $400, such as this :

https://grabagun.com/del-ton-echo-316h-lite-optics-ready-black-223-5-56-nato-16-inch-30rd.html

Never thought I'd see it...


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

That's a great price....that's lower than a "build your own" after parts are added up.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

The flat side uppers with no dust cover or charging handle do shave some additional cost off , and unless your hunting from your Snowmobile your probably not in big need of the dust cover.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

I think the deltons and ati’s go below 400 quite frequently. ATI aluminum for 359 today.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

With my home made lowers and kits going for $250 I built an M4 for that. I had to build one just to prove it out.
Dutch


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

It is a good time to buy and invest.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Dutch 106 said:


> With my home made lowers and kits going for $250 I built an M4 for that. I had to build one just to prove it out.
> Dutch


Most people don’t want to spend the time to build or maybe they are scared to do it. I like building because I can get exactly what I want.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

getting Anderson lowers here for $65 dollars , man I should have bought more when they were $50

I saw 44.99 with free shipping but earlier this week but by the time I pay my dealer 20 for the transfer I might as well buy his Anderson for 65 and keep him local with no waiting.

a co-worker has offered me use of his jig and tooling to finish 80% lowers but right now the 65 dollar upper is only 5-10 dollars more than an 80%, I may do one at some point but my name is on so much paper right now if they are coming for guns they have my name already

I find myself spending a bit more on free float hand guard , barrel and trigger after my first because now I know what I want and not just a basic AR

not that mine are high dollar rigs but it is not hard to have 4-500 in a decent upper , barrel , handguard , BCG before optics but when your shooting MOA or better at 400 yards the extra money seems well spent. 

but if it is a close range social work gun or just for fun then a hole build for 400-450 or less if you can find the deals will work just fine


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> getting Anderson lowers here for $65 dollars , man I should have bought more when they were $50
> 
> I saw 44.99 with free shipping but earlier this week but by the time I pay my dealer 20 for the transfer I might as well buy his Anderson for 65 and keep him local with no waiting.
> 
> ...


I think cabelas is pushing Anderson lowers for 49.99 if you have one near by. If not make a trip and buy 4!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I won't be to far from a cabelas tomorrow but they are out of stock and say 5 days to get it there , not the worst thing if I have to give my local store just over half the gas money it would cost me to drive to cabelas again, and help keep my local store local.

besides I can be in and out of my local store with a background check before the staff at cabelas even realizes I am standing at the counter.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I won't be to far from a cabelas tomorrow but they are out of stock and say 5 days to get it there , not the worst thing if I have to give my local store just over half the gas money it would cost me to drive to cabelas again, and help keep my local store local.
> 
> *besides I can be in and out of my local store with a background check before the staff at cabelas even realizes I am standing at the counter.*


That ain’t no lie my friend! Customer service is failing quickly.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

http://palmettostatearmory.com/psa-stealth-lower.html
39.99 
would have to ask your dealer how many can be transferred on one background check. I once did 13 but those were transfers from the NRA for a youth program and not purchases not sure how that changes things.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> http://palmettostatearmory.com/psa-stealth-lower.html
> 39.99
> would have to ask your dealer how many can be transferred on one background check. I once did 13 but those were transfers from the NRA for a youth program and not purchases not sure how that changes things.


All depends on the dealer. Some will do multiple on one fee other will charge for every one.


----------



## lextech (Feb 19, 2014)

I got 8 lowers on Oct for a lol over $200 and $20 transfer fee. 5 magnesium and 3 Bullitt. The 4473 had space for 10 serial numbers and it can all be done on the same ntcs check so there' no reason to charge more than 1 transfer fee other than greed. 

I'll admit though, it' a buyers market. Grab a gun usually has several sub $400 complete rifles.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

lextech said:


> I got 8 lowers on Oct for a lol over $200 and $20 transfer fee. 5 magnesium and 3 Bullitt. The 4473 had space for 10 serial numbers and it can all be done on the same ntcs check so there' no reason to charge more than 1 transfer fee other than greed.
> 
> I'll admit though, it' a buyers market. Grab a gun usually has several sub $400 complete rifles.


It is a buyers market for sure. There’s no trying to take guns away so sales have slowed which helps the consumer. Feel bad for the people who bought a $350 AR15 for $2000!


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Heyuys why do you all seem to discount the home cast polymer at lowers?. I spent just over 400$ and cast 63 usable lowers. And I have material to cast another 20 or so still shooting and shooting well past 10,000 rounds and yes I've been counting the rounds and pushing the count as in shooting 200 or more rounds a week it. Granted the admission is pretty steep. But I still have materials to cast another 20 or more and I have no reasonable, need. for more.I've made up 10 of various caliber, and configurations. I broke on that was made up as a .223 rem pistol. loaded that was leaned up on top of a bookcase that fell over, and broke right at the buffer tube. The spot you would expect it too. The good part is that I sat down at the bench and pulled parts of the old and built another,cut the old one down the center with a saws all. I'm currently building one with a 20 inch stainless 6.5 grendal, and its half built as I find cheap parts, hell with the certac parts kit I built a workable AR15 for 270 bucks wild ! Not fancy but a working AR perhaps I use something else if I was being dropped in the jungle again. I'd want a real M4. The upper brown receiver is the original, the green receiver is the super cheap $270. Ceratac gun.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Dutch 106 said:


> Heyuys why do you all seem to discount the home cast polymer at lowers?. I spent just over 400$ and cast 63 usable lowers. And I have material to cast another 20 or so still shooting and shooting well past 10,000 rounds and yes I've been counting the rounds and pushing the count as in shooting 200 or more rounds a week it. Granted the admission is pretty steep. But I still have materials to cast another 20 or more and I have no reasonable, need. for more.I've made up 10 of various caliber, and configurations. I broke on that was made up as a .223 rem pistol. loaded that was leaned up on top of a bookcase that fell over, and broke right at the buffer tube. The spot you would expect it too. The good part is that I sat down at the bench and pulled parts of the old and built another,cut the old one down the center with a saws all. I'm currently building one with a 20 inch stainless 6.5 grendal, and its half built as I find cheap parts, hell with the certac parts kit I built a workable AR15 for 270 bucks wild ! Not fancy but a working AR perhaps I use something else if I was being dropped in the jungle again. I'd want a real M4. The upper brown receiver is the original, the green receiver is the super cheap $270. Ceratac gun.
> View attachment 64850


I wouldn’t say I discount them. I can’t justify casting more than 5 honestly and that would be pushing it. If I find a caliber I want to try I’ll buy a barrel and bolt if I need to. If it’s worth a dang I’ll put it in its own upper and lower slowly but surely. I get 80% lowers for $17 bucks each and finished lowers for around $30. The time spent for casting poly and honestly 80% finish work isn’t worth the time spent. Outside of the Grendel I’m building the next AR I build is going to be another 458 socom and I’m not confident a poly lower will take the beating.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

on casting these its a little like eating potato chips. And the mold is still usable I've had buddies stop by and cast themselves one or more.


----------

